
What no one talks about when building a team: letting people go - joeyespo
http://joel.is/post/61468652377/what-no-one-talks-about-when-building-a-team-letting
======
pedalpete
I wonder what the turn-over rates are for most startups. I was recently let go
from a start-up that over the last two years has seen 200% turn-over (3-people
team, 6 new hires didn't make the cut).

I've also spoken to a friend just left a start-up that he figures has had 90%
turn-over since he arrived a year ago, and the start-up is just two years old.
So, if the past year is any indication, about 180% turn-over on a team of
about 18.

Is this really that common? Or am I just hearing of the horror stories?

